# UN = Global Gun Ban



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is an email received:

Dear Fellow American,

This 4th of July, while you and your family celebrate the 230th Anniversary of the founding of our great nation, there's one party you won't be invited to...

...And that's the party that Kofi Annan is throwing at United Nations headquarters in New York -- using your tax dollars -- for nearly fifty dictatorships, six terrorist states, governments that endorse execution based on religious faith, and a multitude of other nations from around the globe.

You see, this party isn't to honor your freedoms -- but to conspire to take them away.

Over our July 4th holiday, on American soil, they are preparing to enact a legally-binding treaty that would give the U.N. unchallengeable power to ban civilian ownership of ALL firearms.

That means your rifles, your shotguns and your handguns. AND YOUR FREEDOM!

To learn what you can do to stop the U.N.'s global gun ban treaty-before it destroys our Second Amendment right to keep and bear arms visit:

www.stopungunban.org.

Just as a handful of patriots fired the "shot heard 'round the world" at Concord Bridge, it's up to you and me and every patriot who cherishes our Bill of Rights to tell the world today that our nation will not be bullied by the U.N.

Thank you for acting today.

Wayne LaPierre
Executive Vice President
National Rifle Association of America

This really ticks me off. The US needs to boot the UN out of this country and disassociate ourselves from them. They are more of a threat than a help. :******: [/url]


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Cold dead hands.......


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I'd guess that most of us would agree that the UN is a joke.

I'm sure they have done some good, like preventing blood shed in Central America, the Balkans, Middle East, Rawanda, Darfur, and the rest of Africa,.........

Whoops, maybe not.

I won't guess, I'm sure I'm right, we all agree that oujr guns will not be taken from us! Are you reading this Hillary and Kofi?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Courtesey of our second amendment, any such treaty could not be signed by our president because not even he has the power to remove our rights.

Any president signing such a document would henceforth be removed from office, likely by a very large group of armed Americans.

Any Smurfs (UN Forces) attempting to use an illegally signed document to disarm this country will very likely be seen as an invading force, and will quickly find out that the reason the US has never faced an invasion (except for the brittish) is because Americans like to band together for various reasons. Killing an enemy is one of the best reasons we've ever had to get together and have a pow wow.

Who was the Japanese guy (dont think it was yamamoto) that said you could never invade the US, because there would be a rifle behind every blade of grass? He had it right.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken they tried this during the Clinton administration and Clinton rejected it through veto at the UN.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

It sounds familiar, although that was before my time in a lot of ways, and Im still playing catch up with my history.

Still, on the slim chance Hillary Vladimir Clinton gets elected, I have no doubts she'd sign it with a ****-eatin grin on her face.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

"Hillary Vladimir Clinton"..... :lol: Lets hope she does not get in. She scares the hell out of me!!!

I dont see how anyone in there right mind (pun intended) would think this is a good idea. I dislike the UN and in my mind Kofi Annan is just as bad as the terrorists!!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

jimmy do you need a hug you seem kind of angry lately.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Depends on who its from.....if its from you...I'll pass!! :lol: :lol:

I'm not angry. If I was I think you would be able to tell. :beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Jimmy the only way you would get a hug from me is if I was putting you in a bear hug and tossing you off of a boat or dock or bridge or a cliff.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

sota,
I might need one if by some chance Vladamir i mean Hilirary takes office :lol:


----------

